# Community Review: The Nodus Sector Field



## thoff416 (Oct 9, 2021)

Looking to start a watch collection and I have had my eye on this watch. I like the look of field watches and I like being able to dress it with different bands. Seems like this watch has a good price point. Anybody have any experience with this watch?


----------

